# ICQ und Bilder versenden



## Oky (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch.
Wenn ich per ICQ ein Bild versenden möchte( auf´s Bild, rechte Maustaste, send to ICQ user...) können meine gegenüber dieses Bild nicht annehmen.
Ich wieder rum kann alles annehmen was mir zugesandt wird!

Nun möchte ich gerne wissen ob dieses Problem bekannt ist bzw. wie ich das Problem beseitigen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.

Gruß Oky

Ach so was vergessen: Beide ICQ User sind auf Online gestellt!


----------



## MasterJM (16. Dezember 2006)

Oky hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage an euch.
> Wenn ich per ICQ ein Bild versenden möchte( auf´s Bild, rechte Maustaste, send to ICQ user...) können meine gegenüber dieses Bild nicht annehmen.
> ...



Dein Gegenüber muss seine eventuell vorhandene Firewall entsprechend einstellen
und/oder
eventuell vorhandene Router mit einem entsprechendem Port Forward einstellen.


----------

